# Mainboard verzogen/verbogen



## Chemenu (19. Januar 2006)

Hi,

ich hab vor paar Tagen meinen PC aufgeschraubt weil ich ein neues Laufwerk eingebaut habe, dabei ist mir etwas aufgefallen.   
Mein Mainboard ist ziemlich stark verbogen/verzogen, Ihr könnt Euch das ungefähr so vorstellen:

*Draufsicht/Vogelperspektive*

*|  )|*

_*|* = Gehäusewand_
_*)* = Mainboard_

Da das nicht immer so war habe ich mich gefragt was die Ursachen dafür sein könnten? 
Das Mainboard ist ein ASUS P4S8X, schon etwas älter, ca. 3 Jahre.
Es ist eigentlich ziemlich gut festgeschraubt, und Druck nach hinten gibt es ja nicht wirklich... der CPU-Kühler (Standard Intel Boxed) zieht ja eher nach unten.

Hat jemand ne Idee?
Bzw. was auch noch interessant wäre: Könnte es in Zukunft noch schlimmer werden, sich noch mehr verziehen durch Wärme etc...?
Denn besonders gesund kann das ja nicht sein...  :-o 

PS:
Die linke Gehäuseseite ist immer offen, glaub aber nicht dass das was damit zu tun hat.

Schon mal THX,

cya


----------



## mcwild (19. Januar 2006)

haste oft das fenster auf und lüfteste viel? wenn ja kanns durch den plötzlichen kälteumschwung und der luftfeuchtigkeit sein. hab mal ne tischtennisplatte für drinnen, draussen stehen gelassen, die war dann krum wie ne banane


----------



## Intelkiller (19. Januar 2006)

Chemenu am 19.01.2006 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich hab vor paar Tagen meinen PC aufgeschraubt weil ich ein neues Laufwerk eingebaut habe, dabei ist mir etwas aufgefallen.
> Mein Mainboard ist ziemlich stark verbogen/verzogen, Ihr könnt Euch das ungefähr so vorstellen:
> ...




hast du alle befestigunsschrauben von mobo zu gehäuse fest geschraubt? weil es gibt welche in der mitte die sowas verhindern müssten


----------



## pirx (19. Januar 2006)

Intelkiller am 19.01.2006 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du alle befestigunsschrauben von mobo zu gehäuse fest geschraubt? weil es gibt welche in der mitte die sowas verhindern müssten


Würde auch vorschlagen alle Schrauben mal zu lösen und schauen ob die Spannung von allein weggeht.


----------



## Chemenu (19. Januar 2006)

Intelkiller am 19.01.2006 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du alle befestigunsschrauben von mobo zu gehäuse fest geschraubt? weil es gibt welche in der mitte die sowas verhindern müssten



Ja ich hab alle Schrauben drin, aber so wirklich in der Mitte hat das Mobo keine Schrauben, ausser vielleicht die eine unterhalb der RAM-Bänke...

@mcwild
Ich lüfte im Winter nicht übermäßig, mein Rechner wird also nicht schockgefrostet...  



			
				pirx am 19.01.2006 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde auch vorschlagen alle Schrauben mal zu lösen und schauen ob die Spannung von allein weggeht.



Ich weiß nicht ob man es Spannung nennen kann...
Wenn ich das Mobo ausbaue sieht es immer noch aus wie ne Banane,
scheint also dauerhaft verzogen zu sein...


----------



## archwizard80 (19. Januar 2006)

mcwild am 19.01.2006 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> haste oft das fenster auf und lüfteste viel? wenn ja kanns durch den plötzlichen kälteumschwung und der luftfeuchtigkeit sein. hab mal ne tischtennisplatte für drinnen, draussen stehen gelassen, die war dann krum wie ne banane



Die war vermutlich aus Holz da ist das normal. Motherboards sind in der Regel nicht aus Holz, außer vielleicht diese hier: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/7a/Schoty_abacus.jpg/180px-Schoty_abacus.jpg


----------



## unterseebotski (19. Januar 2006)

archwizard80 am 19.01.2006 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> mcwild am 19.01.2006 11:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde auch sagen: mal alles ausbauen und wieder neu einbauen.
Wenn das ausgebaute MoBo auch krumm auf dem Tisch liegt, musst Du wohl mit leben und schonmal anfangen zu sparen...


----------



## Chemenu (19. Januar 2006)

unterseebotski am 19.01.2006 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde auch sagen: mal alles ausbauen und wieder neu einbauen.
> Wenn das ausgebaute MoBo auch krumm auf dem Tisch liegt, musst Du wohl mit leben und schonmal anfangen zu sparen...



Ja es liegt krumm auf dem Tisch, etwas entlastet wird es nur wenn ich den CPU-Kühler abbaue, aber der ist ja notwendig und auch richtig verbaut.

Bis nächstes Jahr muss die Möhre noch durchhalten, dann gibts wieder was neues...   

Trotzdem würde ich gerne wissen wie das passieren konnte, mehr als festschrauben kann ich das Ding ja nicht...


----------



## pirx (19. Januar 2006)

Chemenu am 19.01.2006 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht ob man es Spannung nennen kann...
> Wenn ich das Mobo ausbaue sieht es immer noch aus wie ne Banane,
> scheint also dauerhaft verzogen zu sein...


Es gibt tatsächlich billigst Prints die sich durch Wärme und Feuchtigkeit verziehen. Allerdings wird dort komplett anderes Material verwendet als bei Prints für zB. Mobos die ja bekanntlich einiges an Wärme aushalten sollten.

Ich tippe auf einen Materialfehler, da wirst du nichts machen können. Gut für Leiterbahnen und den Print selbst ist das sicher nicht, aber durchaus möglich dass das Teil nochmals 3 Jahre problemlos läuft.


----------



## Loosa (19. Januar 2006)

Chemenu am 19.01.2006 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand ne Idee?



Hast Du beim Einbau vielleicht irgendeinen Abstandhalter vergessen? Wenn Du dann eine Schraube zu tief reindrehst kann sich das schnell verbiegen.

Oder mal gegen das Gehaeuse getreten, so dass sich das insgesamt verzogen hat und die Spannung auf das MoBo uebertraegt?


----------



## Chemenu (19. Januar 2006)

Loosa am 19.01.2006 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 19.01.2006 11:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also die Abstandhalter hab ich sicher nicht vergessen.
Und das Gehäuse ist auch nicht verzogen, jedenfalls nicht von mir, ist ein Noname Gehäuse.

Es soll ja Leute geben die sich an ihrem PC abreagieren, mir persönlich wär das zu teuer!


----------



## HanFred (19. Januar 2006)

Loosa am 19.01.2006 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder mal gegen das Gehaeuse getreten, so dass sich das insgesamt verzogen hat und die Spannung auf das MoBo uebertraegt?


schlechtes gehäusematerial kann sich auch durch die betriebstemperatur des PC verziehen. einer bekannten ist das mit einer kiste vom Mediamarkt passiert, ihr board ist aber gerissen.


----------



## wirrwarr11 (19. Januar 2006)

Ich würde das Board so lassen, wenn es so laüft.
Biegste dran rum geht's nur kaputt.


----------



## Chemenu (19. Januar 2006)

wirrwarr11 am 19.01.2006 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde das Board so lassen, wenn es so laüft.
> Biegste dran rum geht's nur kaputt.



Nene, das hatte ich eh nicht vor, bringt ja nix...
Wundert mich halt nur...  :-o 

Das mit dem schlechten Gehäusematerial wär vielleicht ne Erklärung,
aber aufgefallen wär mir das bisher nicht... also dass da was schief wär oder so...   

Das einzige was mir mal aufgefallen ist, war dass die Bohrungen anscheinend nicht alle genau sind. Da war die ein oder andere Schraube die nur mit viel Mühe, oder gleich gar nicht reinging.


----------



## alexgo (19. Januar 2006)

Chemenu am 19.01.2006 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> wirrwarr11 am 19.01.2006 13:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Merke: Beim nächsten MoBo-Kauf direkt ein anderes Gehäuse.   Ist das zufällig ein MS-Tech-Gehäuse? Also So eins?


----------



## Chemenu (19. Januar 2006)

alexgo am 19.01.2006 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Merke: Beim nächsten MoBo-Kauf direkt ein anderes Gehäuse.   Ist das zufällig ein MS-Tech-Gehäuse? Also So eins?



Nein, so eins ist es nicht. Meins ist noch viel, viel älter...   
Es ist noch aus richtig dickem Blech, hat ne massive blaue Plastikfront und bietet garantiert scharfe Kanten, wenig Platz, schlechte Belüftung und ungenaue Bohrungen... 

Beim nächsten PC kommt ein neues BTX-Gehäuse her, das muss sein.


----------



## wirrwarr11 (19. Januar 2006)

Chemenu am 19.01.2006 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> alexgo am 19.01.2006 14:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei den heutigen Stahlpreisen würde ich so ein dickwandiges Stahlgehaüse sofort vertickern.


----------



## Chemenu (19. Januar 2006)

wirrwarr11 am 19.01.2006 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 19.01.2006 14:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo, könnt ich machen...   
Hier is ein Pic von der Front meines Towers:
http://tinypic.com/m7z96b.jpg


----------



## maxx2003 (20. Januar 2006)

Chemenu am 19.01.2006 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht ob man es Spannung nennen kann...
> Wenn ich das Mobo ausbaue sieht es immer noch aus wie ne Banane,
> scheint also dauerhaft verzogen zu sein...


Ich habe mal mein alte Grafikkarte ins Feuer geworfen und da konnte man gut erkennen, das die Platine aus vielen Layern besteht. 3 oder 4 dünne "Metallmatten" waren in der Gasfieberschicht drin.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das bei deinen Board auch irgendetwas damit zu tun hat.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2006)

also, es kann sein, dass das gehäuse halt durch sein alter sich verzogen hat und das board einfach mitging, es kann aber auch sein, dass du irgendwelche schrauben von board oder auch für den kühler ZU feste angezogen und dadurch spannungen erzeugt hast - oder beides


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2006)

Chemenu am 19.01.2006 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> unterseebotski am 19.01.2006 11:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was isses für einer, was isses fürn bord und wie schlimm ist der bogen wirklich (bild)?

ein gewisses durchbiegen aufgrund des kühlers ist durchaus normal, bei intel sogar vorgesehen.

es könnte vielleicht was bringen, wenn du erst das bord einbaust und dann den cpu kühler montierst, dann hat das bord auch erstmal die zu den schrauben passende form (mein vater hat das gleiche gehäuse und keine probleme..)


----------



## Chemenu (23. Januar 2006)

ruyven_macaran am 20.01.2006 21:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 19.01.2006 12:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie schon geschrieben ist es ein Standard-Intel-Boxed-Kühler.
Das Mobo ist ein ASUS P4S8X.
Foto kann ich leider nicht machen, da keine Digicam. Aber der Bogen ist schon... naja, beachtlich würd ich jetzt mal sagen. Zumindest erachte ich es für solch empfindlichen Platinen als nicht mehr gesund.



> ein gewisses durchbiegen aufgrund des kühlers ist durchaus normal, bei intel sogar vorgesehen.



Mittlerweile bin ich mir sicher dass die grösste Spannung durch den Kühler erzeugt wird, nicht durch das Gehäuse. 
Aber warum sollte Intel sowas vorsehen? 



> es könnte vielleicht was bringen, wenn du erst das bord einbaust und dann den cpu kühler montierst, dann hat das bord auch erstmal die zu den schrauben passende form (mein vater hat das gleiche gehäuse und keine probleme..)



Also das lass ich lieber.   
In eingebautem Zustand den Kühler zu montieren wäre der sichere Tod für mein Mainboard. Man muss da ja auch etwas Druck ausüben, deshalb montiere ich Kühler ausschliesslich auf ebener Fläche! 

Mal abgesehen davon ist in dem Gehäuse so wenig Platz, da wäre dieser Eingriff eine ziemliche Qual.   

cu


----------



## unterseebotski (23. Januar 2006)

> > es könnte vielleicht was bringen, wenn du erst das bord einbaust und dann den cpu kühler montierst, dann hat das bord auch erstmal die zu den schrauben passende form (mein vater hat das gleiche gehäuse und keine probleme..)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das würde ich auch lieber lassen. Ich würde Kühler auch nur auf ebener Fläche z.B. Tischen montieren.
Foto vom Board wäre trotzdem mal cool. Wahrscheinlich ist es einfach normal.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Januar 2006)

Chemenu am 23.01.2006 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber warum sollte Intel sowas vorsehen?



weil ein kühler anpressdruck braucht und das eine einfache und -wenns bei der konstruktion berücksichtigt wird- praktikable methode ist, den herzustellen, ohne extra federmechanismen in der halterung unterzubringen.



> Also das lass ich lieber.
> In eingebautem Zustand den Kühler zu montieren wäre der sichere Tod für mein Mainboard. Man muss da ja auch etwas Druck ausüben, deshalb montiere ich Kühler ausschliesslich auf ebener Fläche!



wie gesagt - zum druck kann ich nur anmerken, dass ein bißchen eingeplant ist, obs bei dir -warum auch immer- zuviel ist, kann man von hier aus nicht beurteilen.
aber so mainbords machen ganz schön was mit. irgendwo hier im forum hat mal eine probiert, was passiert, wenn man sich draufstellt (mainbord nur an den ecken aufgelegt)
antwort war: nichts. (weiß aber nicht, wie alt/schwer derjenige war)



> Mal abgesehen davon ist in dem Gehäuse so wenig Platz, da wäre dieser Eingriff eine ziemliche Qual.
> 
> cu



tjo - mainbordschlitten sind schon was feines


----------



## Gunter (23. Januar 2006)

ruyven_macaran am 23.01.2006 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> . irgendwo hier im forum hat mal eine probiert, was passiert, wenn man sich draufstellt (mainbord nur an den ecken aufgelegt)
> antwort war: nichts. (weiß aber nicht, wie alt/schwer derjenige war)


ich hab zuhause ein defektes, daher unbrauchbares mainboard rumliegen... das probier ich heute abend gleich mal aus


----------



## Chemenu (23. Januar 2006)

Gunter am 23.01.2006 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 23.01.2006 14:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rein optisch passiert vielleicht nichts, aber Schäden dürfte das Ding auf jeden Fall davontragen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die Leiterbahnen nicht brechen wenn ein Gewicht von 50kg aufwärts auf das Mainboard wirkt.
Kommt natürlich auch darauf an wie hoch das Mainboard an den Ecken aufgehängt wurde...

Sachen gibts...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Januar 2006)

Chemenu am 23.01.2006 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunter am 23.01.2006 14:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das mainbord von besagtem user war nicht defekt und funktionierte anschließend noch 

allerdings wars auch irgend n uralt so7, damals waren die leiterbahnen noch etwas dicker.


----------

